# Well I dont know what all the fuss was about!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney is an absolute little doll! 
Though hates his collar so I need to get him used to that somehow..


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Give him time Lou, wait till he's got the lead attached . Give him a few days to settle in and then he will be up to all sorts 
May I say though he looks adorable I bet you're very proud  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Excellent.
Welcome home little Barney.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful Barney!! He looks like he's fallen asleep mid-explore!

Re the collar: its probably easier for him to get used to if the collar is very lightweight (Nylon). The quick release collars are generally preferable because pup (all dogs) can get themselves in to some quite tricky situations and the quick release mechanism allows the collar to be removed much more easily than a buckle if there's an emergency.

The same thing goes for the lead: as light as possible. You can let him trail it around with him once he's a bit more used to the collar and to begin with just occasionally pick it up. 

I don't know if he's had all his jabs and can go out for real, but it doesn't really matter: its worth practicing right from the beginning.

Good luck, and above all enjoy him!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He looks so sweet. What a cutie! Let us know how the first few days go. Hope your able to get some sleep.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Barney!! I think I love you  Can't wait to see you grow, you're on the spaniel side of things I reckon and I adore your little white dibs and dabs xxx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you all! Great idea re the lightweight lead and collar. My sister bought him a fancy schmancy expensive set which may be too heavy for him, so I will look for a nylon one.

He's been sleeping all afternoon, non stop, still hasn't pee'd or poo'd. Its past his dinner time too. Is he going to be awake and peeing all night?! 

He's very adorable though  (but this is getting boring now!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

such a cutie, i love looking at puppy coats and can see he already has a touch of the hi-lights to his coat, and quite a wave to it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

to be honest a cheap light puppy collar and lead from somewhere like poundstretcher or the range would be fine for now, but as most of those have little buckles don't leave it on him if you aren't watching him - mind you I bet you are watching him all the time anyway! maybe put his collar on each time you give him his food, he may learn to love it then!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is gorgeous 

Don't worry - they sleep lots and are hugely cute for the first few days - then get a bit older and a bit bolder and life gets more interesting 

Chance had a tiny really thin collar to start with and got a better one as she got older and used to it


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He's awake now, he's peed and poo'd outside! He's not eaten much but he's fine. Hope we both get a good nights sleep, Im exhausted already! 

Oh, he's just discovered a plant in my garden...!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's quite hard not to become a Barney bore, but I will try. Though until then, he just rested his head on my shoulder - this is a dreadful photo of me, but I think he loves me anyway!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a perfect picture


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Marzi  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Please try and become a Barney bore! You'll find we have a very high boredom threshold  Here's to a good first night......but if it's not, then focus on a better tomorrow xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the permission Marion 
As for tonight, I have a sneaking suspicion he may be in my bed after all...! xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Please try and become a Barney bore! You'll find we have a very high boredom threshold  Here's to a good first night......but if it's not, then focus on a better tomorrow xx


There is *no* threshold for photos of puppies! Sleep snuggly little Barney, it looks like you will be loved.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Yay......Barney's home! He is so adorable and cute! 

I love his color! I'm sure he will be up to his puppy mischief in a few days once he is more familiar with his surroundings!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They are such smart little pups that they trick you and lull you with their good behavior and then a moment of silence and in a flash a very valuable (usually leather) object is nearly gone except for the little tiny piece dangling from his mouth that you catch him with. Of course his look of "what?" will be so cute you can't be mad and end up telling him "it was my fault for leaving it out". And then you will be thinking fondly of those peaceful moments when he first came home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

fairlie said:


> There is *no* threshold for photos of puppies! Sleep snuggly little Barney, it looks like you will be loved.


That's good to hear! thank you  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> They are such smart little pups that they trick you and lull you with their good behavior and then a moment of silence and in a flash a very valuable (usually leather) object is nearly gone except for the little tiny piece dangling from his mouth that you catch him with. Of course his look of "what?" will be so cute you can't be mad and end up telling him "it was my fault for leaving it out". And then you will be thinking fondly of those peaceful moments when he first came home.
> 
> 
> Yes, I daresay I will look back at this peace and long for it again!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So how was night one?!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It was interesting Marion, thanks for asking! He didn't much like his crate and I didn't much like his crying so he came to bed with me (as I figured he would!) and settled quickly from 11 to 2.30ish. He went out for a wee and came back to bed - he thought for a play and biting session (and I kept thinking of Neil's comments re being a hand model which made me laugh!) He went back to sleep till 6.30 or so, outside for toileting, inside for breakfast, outside for toileting and then back to bed again till 9.30!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a sweetie laying on 'his bed'. I see he's well on the way to training you as to where he wants to sleep.  P.S. I love your quilt.


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

We thought we got a call sweet little puppy. His first days with us he was calm as can be. Didn't bark, just sat quietly playing with his toys. After about a week he settled in and boom, he became a feisty little dude. If you leave out anything, pants, socks, slippers, he will find it and run downstairs to bring it to you looking very proud of himself. He chewed a hole in our couch, chewed a corner of one our stairs, destroyed 3 pairs of slippers.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Bananas68 said:


> We thought we got a call sweet little puppy. His first days with us he was calm as can be. Didn't bark, just sat quietly playing with his toys. After about a week he settled in and boom, he became a feisty little dude. If you leave out anything, pants, socks, slippers, he will find it and run downstairs to bring it to you looking very proud of himself. He chewed a hole in our couch, chewed a corner of one our stairs, destroyed 3 pairs of slippers.


Count myself lucky then, Molly never chewed anything other than one pair of slippers and only her toys! 
Not sure I'm going to be so lucky when I get Sid in 2 weeks, he's already the boss in his litter, not sure that's a good thing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome beautiful Barney xx


----------

